# 21 vs 30: plastic vs paper framing nailer



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's just no way anyone here can tell you what's stocked close to your home. There is no "standard".
All mine happen to be paper, the Pasload brand nails are sold just about everywhere.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with Joe, check local supplier, but I have been using paper clipped head for 20+ years and have never had a issue finding nails. I use basically 4 types, framing, and ring shanked sheathing in both hot dip galv and also brite. I can always find all versions at any Lowes or HD


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought a* framing nailer from Harbor Freight* that shoots several angle nails such as 21, 28, and 34 deg. It is fairly easy to adjust. I bought it because I already had part of a box of nails so I can use them with this new one. I am a hobbyist so I don't use it much. The last one lasted many years but a friend used it to build several fences and it came back trashed so I threw it away.

Grab a 20% discount coupon out of Wood Magazine and you will be good to go.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't buy a clipped head nailer. They are not acceptable by many AHJs due to less holding strength.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

rjniles said:


> Don't buy a clipped head nailer. They are not acceptable by many AHJs due to less holding strength.



in the 20+ years I have been using one that is the first I have heard this,

my local inspectors have never questioned it


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> in the 20+ years I have been using one that is the first I have heard this,
> 
> my local inspectors have never questioned it


"Some types of power nail guns use "clipped head" nails (also known as modified round-head nails and P-nails). These are nails with heads that have a portion of the head removed so the nails can be packaged tightly together and still be driven.

Because the heads are smaller, it is easier for the roof-sheathing panel to be pulled off over the nail head in high winds. Gun-driven nails are available with full heads. These should be used if nail guns are the chosen method of installation. The building codes in Broward and Dade Counties require roof-sheathing nails to have full heads."


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds like a regional ordinance. But it makes sense to check before buying


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> Sounds like a regional ordinance. But it makes sense to check before buying


South Florida but other hurricane prone areas may have similar regs.


----------



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

gizzygone said:


> I'm looking to add an inexpensive framing nailer to my toolbox for a basement project.
> 
> I'm looking at Hitachi models, only because they seem to get decent reviews and are right at my price point.
> 
> ...



What type of basement project?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the full head or clipped head thing very much is a regional thing.. im shocked you havent heard of that yodaman if you read any trade magazines.. its extremely important in hurricane and tornado zones

about 10 years ago bostich put out gun nails that had a larger head that was not only larger in diameter but the gauge of the metal in teh head was also heavier.. as when they tested teh holding power in tornado condiions the plywood was pulling the nail heads off the shank.. it was published quite heavily in fine homebuilding magazine back then


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Well thankfully I live neither in hurricane or tornado zones.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea it's not just south florida but all of florida.


----------

